
Railroad Grade Pocket Watches - akehrer
https://vorticwatches.com/blogs/the-vortic-blog/railroad-grade-pocket-watches
======
CydeWeys
It's worth pointing out that basically every quartz watch ever is vastly more
accurate than any watch that was ever certified as railroad grade.

~~~
CalChris
The first quartz watch wasn't unveiled until 1969.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartz_clock](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartz_clock)

A high accuracy quartz watch is accurate to 10 seconds per year.

[https://www.watchtime.com/featured/high-accuracy-quartz-
guid...](https://www.watchtime.com/featured/high-accuracy-quartz-guide-
longines-vhp-breitling-bulova-citizen-chronomaster-omega-grand-seiko-9f/)

However, railroad standard was 4 seconds daily. That means that if a high
accuracy quartz watch is never checked it may fail the standard within a year.
However, a less accurate railroad chronometer will always be checked because
it is less accurate.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_chronometer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_chronometer)

~~~
Phillipharryt
This is some of the strangest logic ever. It will be more accurate because
it's less accurate and will be checked more often? Bonkers

------
Animats
Ad for some watch company.

Wikipedia article.[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_chronometer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_chronometer)

~~~
Cthulhu_
Most posts on here are ads, this one was 90% informative and I enjoyed the
read and pictures that went with it, some things that the wiki article is
missing.

~~~
jacquesm
Just a glance at the homepage would tell you this is nonsense.

~~~
darkkindness
The rest of the site might be nonsense to you and me, but I think this page
did very well in displaying how much thought was put into ensuring reliability
in the design of pocket watch mechanisms in the 1900s.

------
IIAOPSW
>Some of the highest end railroad watches featured what was referred to as an
up-down wind indicator. This is called a power reserve indicator on modern
watches, and it visually communicates how much wind remains in the watch on a
sub-dial at 12 O’clock.

I now want this as a battery life indicator on a smart watch.

------
tzury
I followed the links and found out that the cheapest option is over $3.5K
([https://vorticwatches.com/products/railroad-edition-watch-
bu...](https://vorticwatches.com/products/railroad-edition-watch-builder))

I did not buy this watch, and yet, considered it as a gift to a friend who is
a watchs mini collector.

The watch has a "story", and when one get a compliment, he can tell the story,
and that is perhaps the reason we buy some of our goods, for the story behind
the product, for the "making of", never the less as for hte product itself.

Besides, everything assosicated wit htrains and taildrods turns on the
imagination nostalgy by many.

~~~
TylerE
That's a pretty crazy upcharge, since the base watches themselves seem readily
available in very nice condition for $500-1000 - and even down to about $200
for "working, but looks a bit rough"

